

Let's donate 10 percent of our income to charity - dylandrop
https://medium.com/p/f49ffed16ee8

======
duncan_bayne
Not while one third of my income is being taken from me by force.

~~~
dylandrop
Okay, then 5%. I doubt there's any good reason you can come up with to give to
those less fortunate than you.

~~~
duncan_bayne
Assuming you meant "any good reason you can come up with _not_ to give" then,
yes, here's a reason:

People are voting for the State to take my money by force. Why would I
compound that by voluntarily giving money to the very same people voting for
it? It'd be like giving money to a mugger to ensure that he has enough for his
needs.

FWIW, I do give to charities. The Heart Research Institute and the UN refugee
camps organisation are two. But they're charities that I value, & they're not
putting a gun to my head demanding money.

~~~
dylandrop
Who said anything about giving 10% of your income to the government? He
_explicitly_ stated charities. The ones you give to are your own choice.

I'm sort of missing the part of the article where he states only to give to
charities who are aligned with the US government. No one said anything about
giving to a charity that gives Porsches to US Senators.

